# Need a Western UNIMOUNT for a YJ Jeep



## esquador (Jan 13, 2007)

If anyone has a used Mount Box #62050 (Western) for a YJ 1990 Jeep please respond.

Thanks


----------



## esquador (Jan 13, 2007)

*No longer need*

Had the mount fabricated.

Thanks


----------

